# Stuffed and on my way to bed....



## Tarella (Oct 7, 2006)

Tonight, I had a dream come true evening. I was spoiled rotten in a very elegant way. I got all dolled up and was taken out on a very romantic date. One like I havent had for a few months now. My date took me too a place that he must have known would be a heaven for a girl like me. He ordered a very wonderful wine, suggested ,just what I wanted for appetizers and a main course that drove my tastes buds crazy. All this and the most elegant fine atmosphere(probably the best restaurant in the city). Our waiter was attentive and even complimented his choice in wine and food. It was like heaven for me. I felt totally spoiled and lavished upon. We finished the evening with a stroll (I waddled) on one of the warmest fall nights. The moon was full, and so am I!!*tee hee*

Sorry if I am glowing too much.....but it was an amazing night...one I wont forget for years to come.*ahhhhh*

Thanks for letting me share

Tarella


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds like a wonderful night and a great guy to treat you so well.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 8, 2006)

wow sounds like a great date...... Im jealous :blink:


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 8, 2006)

Very jealous. Sounds like a magical evening. Only wish i could share an evening like that with you gorgeous.


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 8, 2006)

JMCGB said:


> Very jealous. Sounds like a magical evening. Only wish i could share an evening like that with you gorgeous.



lol who was that comment exactly for?


----------



## mikael (Oct 8, 2006)

I hope you plan on seeing this gentleman again. He sounds like a real catch


----------



## GPL (Oct 8, 2006)

Im so happy for you, Tarella!!
I think your date was the most happy man. To be with a woman like you is like heaven. Hope this date brings a relationship forward in the near future.

Thank you for up-dating *lol* us...

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2006)

You lucky girl- I'm so happy that you had this wonderful night to remember (even though I'm kinda, sorta, maybe jealous  )


----------



## admirer (Oct 8, 2006)

Tarella,

There are a lot of guys on this board that would have liked to have been that guy--you are GORGEOUS! I took my wife out on a very similar night recently, to Davio's in Boston--and we took a nice stroll on a perfect Autumn night in the Public Gardens (yes, they are safe at night). We ate ourselves silly and finished the night right when we got home!


----------



## toni (Oct 9, 2006)

awwww tarella that is so very sweet!!!:wubu: i am a big sucker for the romance. hold on to him, it is hard to find a man that can make you feel so special. I hope you will enjoy many more wonderful nights like this. :bounce:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 9, 2006)

great story. i wish i had a girl to wine and dine (and see her grow from all that wining and dining )


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2006)

That's really sweet, Tarella. I am glad you all had such a wonderful evening.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 9, 2006)

Tarella said:


> Tonight, I had a dream come true evening. I was spoiled rotten in a very elegant way. I got all dolled up and was taken out on a very romantic date. One like I havent had for a few months now. My date took me too a place that he must have known would be a heaven for a girl like me. He ordered a very wonderful wine, suggested ,just what I wanted for appetizers and a main course that drove my tastes buds crazy. All this and the most elegant fine atmosphere(probably the best restaurant in the city). Our waiter was attentive and even complimented his choice in wine and food. It was like heaven for me. I felt totally spoiled and lavished upon. We finished the evening with a stroll (I waddled) on one of the warmest fall nights. The moon was full, and so am I!!*tee hee*
> 
> Sorry if I am glowing too much.....but it was an amazing night...one I wont forget for years to come.*ahhhhh*
> 
> ...




Aww...what a nice story!

Thank you for sharing it.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 9, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> great story. i wish i had a girl to wine and dine (and see her grow from all that wining and dining )



(Stands up looks around)..........hmm I see plenty of beautiful single women on here who would like to be wined & dined.. I know im one


----------



## Tarella (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone for letting me share a magical evening. I probably shouldn't have shared so much of the evening openly but it really did make me beam with happiness and joy. I truly am a very lucky woman. 

Sincerely,

Tarella


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm so happy for you!



Tarella said:


> Tonight, I had a dream come true evening. I was spoiled rotten in a very elegant way. I got all dolled up and was taken out on a very romantic date. One like I havent had for a few months now. My date took me too a place that he must have known would be a heaven for a girl like me. He ordered a very wonderful wine, suggested ,just what I wanted for appetizers and a main course that drove my tastes buds crazy. All this and the most elegant fine atmosphere(probably the best restaurant in the city). Our waiter was attentive and even complimented his choice in wine and food. It was like heaven for me. I felt totally spoiled and lavished upon. We finished the evening with a stroll (I waddled) on one of the warmest fall nights. The moon was full, and so am I!!*tee hee*
> 
> Sorry if I am glowing too much.....but it was an amazing night...one I wont forget for years to come.*ahhhhh*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tad (Oct 10, 2006)

That sounds like the perfect date! What a great feeling it is, from mouth to stomach to whole body when you have that perfect blend of food and drink--and to do it with someone who obviously appreciates your enjoyment, and to have the great fall weather for the walk--perfect :eat2: 

Only a little bit jealous

Anyway, I hope it leads to more magical evenings.

-Ed


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 11, 2006)

Tarella said:


> Tonight, I had a dream come true evening. I was spoiled rotten in a very elegant way. I got all dolled up and was taken out on a very romantic date. One like I havent had for a few months now. My date took me too a place that he must have known would be a heaven for a girl like me. He ordered a very wonderful wine, suggested ,just what I wanted for appetizers and a main course that drove my tastes buds crazy. All this and the most elegant fine atmosphere(probably the best restaurant in the city). Our waiter was attentive and even complimented his choice in wine and food. It was like heaven for me. I felt totally spoiled and lavished upon. We finished the evening with a stroll (I waddled) on one of the warmest fall nights. The moon was full, and so am I!!*tee hee*
> 
> Sorry if I am glowing too much.....but it was an amazing night...one I wont forget for years to come.*ahhhhh*
> 
> ...



((((Tarella))))
Thankyou for sharing your wonderful evening with us. It just sounded simply perfect, the kind of date I dream about having some day. I hope you have many more of them.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you actually taste things in your dreams? o.o


----------

